# Seriously, how could it get to this??!



## BeccaFunk (Jul 11, 2015)

Just a couple of months ago, I was averaging atleast 20-25 an hour, now, suddenly... I can't seem to make more than 12 an hour. On both 4th of July, and tonight, on a Friday night. That's not even taking away taxes and gas!! So after that I feel like I'm probably making below minimum wage. How can they think it's okay to get rates to this all time low while they're still taking so much?? I wish there was a way drivers could strike because this is just unfair and no longer worth it... when just a couple of months ago this was something that was really helping as extra money to make ends meet. What happened, uber? And what now? :/


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

That's happening everywhere because uber will not stop bringing on drivers


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Not only will they not stop putting on cars, they dont give a shit less


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Send Uber a letter, I'm sure they will respond quickly and professionally and raise the rates back to a level that makes it fair for their drivers.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Send Uber a letter, I'm sure they will respond quickly and professionally and raise the rates back to a level that makes it fair for their drivers.


I'm not sure, but I detect a hint of sarcasm in your post.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> I'm not sure, but I detect a hint of sarcasm in your post.


And in yours too!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Send Uber a letter, I'm sure they will respond quickly and professionally and raise the rates back to a level that makes it fair for their drivers.


No, they will send an e-Mail. "Hi, BeccaFunk, thanks for reaching out! Uber pays close attention and gives serious consideration to all driver concerns and is constantly working to make Uber better for passengers and drivers. We have noted your concerns and are working to see that they get full consideration. Uber on! Best, Ashleigh."

Since Uber has outsourced, "Ashleigh" is really Sridevi, but her superiors think that you would not take her seriously if she used her real name. Her superiors are deluded. I did not take it seriously when these generic e-Mails came in reply from US based CSRs one of whom might really have been an "Ashleigh".


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

We need to write an open letter to Travis & Uber & publish it in the New York Times.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

MrsUberJax said:


> We need to write an open letter to Travis & Uber & publish it in the New York Times.



That's actually not a bad idea! Anyone here work in the publishing field know how much it would cost to run an ad in a high delivery area like NYC or Chicago? Maybe we can all set up a 'GoFundMe' page to pay for it? Seriously. No sarcasm here! (No proper emoji to choose from here either!)


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Put the word out! Let start a poll. Will you donate to a campaign & support writing an open letter to Travis & Uber in the New York Times?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

http://thebillfold.com/2014/08/the-cost-of-a-full-page-ad-in-the-new-york-times/

This article was printed last year....and then it said it was $104,000 for a full page ad in the NY Times. How many drivers are there in the US? If everyone kicked in $2-$5 we would need about 20-50,000 contributions. We then need someone who could write a meaningful letter....most likely anonymously if that is permitted. Unless someone...maybe chi1cabby wouldn't mind? 
Need someone who knows their stuff! OK...that's my 2 cents towards this endeavor...anyone else know if/how we can make this a reality?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> Unless someone...maybe chi1cabby wouldn't mind?


Perhaps uberpeople.net or 
Rich Brunelle's *Rideshare Drivers Association:*
http://rideassociation.wordpress.com
could take a lead in Fundraising.
Rich Brunelle talks about Rideshare Drivers Association here:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/the-error-of-protest.13918/
It already has 2500 members!










We could decide what publication to advertise in depending on the level of funds raised. And we could try to get discounted advertising rates for Not For Profit Organisations. It doesn't have to be an Ad in a major outlet. There will be plenty of free follow-up reporting on it.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

BeccaFunk said:


> Just a couple of months ago, I was averaging atleast 20-25 an hour, now, suddenly... I can't seem to make more than 12 an hour. On both 4th of July, and tonight, on a Friday night. That's not even taking away taxes and gas!! So after that I feel like I'm probably making below minimum wage. How can they think it's okay to get rates to this all time low while they're still taking so much?? I wish there was a way drivers could strike because this is just unfair and no longer worth it... when just a couple of months ago this was something that was really helping as extra money to make ends meet. What happened, uber? And what now? :/


I've been doing it for a while and it's steadily been getting worse. However, in recent months things really went downhill fast. Seems incredible doesn't it.

Uber has been recruiting balls to the wall everywhere. I see recruiting centers everywhere. To get those numbers again you would have to get the surges back up. Except they've all but disappeared in what might seem like something overnight. As Mr T says that's not going to happen with all the newbies being recruited. Uber has finally got LA with an over supply of drivers which is exactly what they want.

However, you can still make some $. Just refer your friends and make a quick $200. Lol. Just got that text as I was writing this.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

Uber doesn't give a shit about the drivers. They have plenty of incentive to flood the market with capacity(drivers) to keep wait times low and are thus able to reduce rates since there's no shortage of suckers willing to beat the christ out of their cars for minimum wage. More drivers + increasing usage = taking over the world = making a butt ton of money = kills the cab industry.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

BeccaFunk said:


> Just a couple of months ago, I was averaging atleast 20-25 an hour, now, suddenly... I can't seem to make more than 12 an hour. On both 4th of July, and tonight, on a Friday night. That's not even taking away taxes and gas!! So after that I feel like I'm probably making below minimum wage. How can they think it's okay to get rates to this all time low while they're still taking so much?? I wish there was a way drivers could strike because this is just unfair and no longer worth it... when just a couple of months ago this was something that was really helping as extra money to make ends meet. What happened, uber? And what now? :/


Dude, I'm having the same issue in Chicago. After 7 hours I cleared $93 dollars on a Friday. Absolutely no surges. I look at the rider app - way too many drivers for it to surge. This is bs


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> No, they will send an e-Mail. "Hi, BeccaFunk, thanks for reaching out! Uber pays close attention and gives serious consideration to all driver concerns and is constantly working to make Uber better for passengers and drivers. We have noted your concerns and are working to see that they get full consideration. Uber on! Best, Ashleigh."
> 
> Since Uber has outsourced, "Ashleigh" is really Sridevi, but her superiors think that you would not take her seriously if she used her real name. Her superiors are deluded. I did not take it seriously when these generic e-Mails came in reply from US based CSRs one of whom might really have been an "Ashleigh".


The variations of the names Ashlay, Quartknee, Kaitlyn and Bretni are almost hilarious now. I don't take them seriously or with an ounce of respect just like a Shanaynay, WatermelOndrea, Cellphonique or Martel.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> That's actually not a bad idea! Anyone here work in the publishing field know how much it would cost to run an ad in a high delivery area like NYC or Chicago? Maybe we can all set up a 'GoFundMe' page to pay for it? Seriously. No sarcasm here! (No proper emoji to choose from here either!)


Great idea have chi1cabby write it. I would contribute to the fund.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

ChicagoHeat12 said:


> Dude, I'm having the same issue in Chicago. After 7 hours I cleared $93 dollars on a Friday. Absolutely no surges. I look at the rider app - way too many drivers for it to surge. This is bs


And those bumpy roads, closed off streets because of the NFL draft pick, Black Lives Matter, Save The Porcupines march or true gridlock because of a shooting in Streeterville. How's that $3.70/gallon gas holding out for you at .90 CENTS/mile (unless you fill up from your home in the suburbs before coming to the city to make the "big money"). Indiana plates are in on the Uber farce in Chicago now too.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Stop driving start recruiting. Make $200 per recruit. I have $3600 worth of recruits working now. Saw my first $250 recently. Some did not pass the app. 

Why beat up your car? Recruit $200 share your driver code $5 per ride.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

PHXTE said:


> Uber doesn't give a shit about the drivers. They have plenty of incentive to flood the market with capacity(drivers) to keep wait times low and are thus able to reduce rates since there's no shortage of suckers willing to beat the christ out of their cars for minimum wage. More drivers + increasing usage = taking over the world = making a butt ton of money = kills the cab industry.


I'm wondering though......for SideCar they issued me this City of Chicago TNC tax emblem thing that I'm supposed to have on my dashboard (with what? thumbtacks? It's paper). I see more and more Uber cars with their "trade dress" (Uber placard) in the window so I'm assuming they needed that tax emblem/paper thing now too.

It's only a matter if time before the city limits the number of Uber cars parked all over as they're taking up spaces (check Upper Wacker by the river any time of day or night). They need to fund that pension deficit here. I'm thinking once the data is gathered on the number of rideshare cars in the city, tickets are going to be flying for the slightest infractions......including pulling over in a pay spot for 3 minutes to pick up a pax.

I quit Uber months ago. So are they requiring you all to identify yourself with those windsheild emblems now or is this just a "suggestion"?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I'll write it

Dear world. 
Uber is mean. 
It should give me more money​
Love,
Sacto Burbs and untold countless others


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

ChicagoHeat12 said:


> Dude, I'm having the same issue in Chicago. After 7 hours I cleared $93 dollars on a Friday. Absolutely no surges. I look at the rider app - way too many drivers for it to surge. This is bs


I had no ride requests for 2 hours in the middle of Lakeview and Lincoln Park with SideCar on a Friday night. I went home. My multiplier was set at 1.2x (= Ubers base rate). Not prostituting myself or my car. My guess is you'll all be driving for .75 cents/mile soon (SideCars base rate).


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh My said:


> I'm wondering though......for SideCar they issued me this City of Chicago TNC tax emblem thing that I'm supposed to have on my dashboard (with what? thumbtacks? It's paper). I see more and more Uber cars with their "trade dress" (Uber placard) in the window so I'm assuming they needed that tax emblem/paper thing now too.
> 
> It's only a matter if time before the city limits the number of Uber cars parked all over as they're taking up spaces (check Upper Wacker by the river any time of day or night). They need to fund that pension deficit here. I'm thinking once the data is gathered on the number of rideshare cars in the city, tickets are going to be flying for the slightest infractions......including pulling over in a pay spot for 3 minutes to pick up a pax.
> 
> I quit Uber months ago. So are they requiring you all to identify yourself with those windsheild emblems now or is this just a "suggestion"?


It's a requirement. All of the following have to be kept in your car all the time.

1. Uber trade dress 
2. Uber ID card
3. Chicago tax emblem
4. Vehicle inspection report


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> That's actually not a bad idea! Anyone here work in the publishing field know how much it would cost to run an ad in a high delivery area like NYC or Chicago? Maybe we can all set up a 'GoFundMe' page to pay for it? Seriously. No sarcasm here! (No proper emoji to choose from here either!)


It doesn't have to be this hard. Why not just buy the domain name "OpenLetterToUber" or "OpenLetterTo TravisK" .com is $12 and .info is $3 on GoDaddy. And a personal hosting page (for a letter) is $12 for an entire year! Actually instead of a GoFundMe project, what if drivers all just wrote a letter and published it this way. We'd have THOUSANDS of variations of open letters to Uber on the internet!


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> It's a requirement. All of the following have to be kept in your car all the time.
> 
> 1. Uber trade dress
> 2. Uber ID card
> ...


Then they'll be limiting the number of rideshare cars in the city soon or raising that tax considerably. Watch.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I think the letter thing is a good idea, I'm just not sold on sending it to Uber or even in their general direction. Travis doesn't care and he never will. His main goal is to get the IPO as soon as possible and he doesn't care how he does it. All the letters in the world are going to be considered by Uber as, those damn pesky drivers are at it again. Sure, it may help to get some media attention but Uber doesn't give two shits. They'll spin it someway. 

In my opinion we need to get the ears of the IDIOTS that are investing Billions of dollars into this criminally run organization. They've drank Travis's Kool-Aid and will continue to get the lies and deceptive tactics served up on a silver platter by the Uber Camp until this IPO goes through. If we were to open their eyes to what's really behind Uber, maybe some of the ridiculous funding would cease. I think that's the only way to cripple Uber. No funding No Uber and another failed venture by Travis.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Teksaz said:


> I think the letter thing is a good idea, I'm just not sold on sending it to Uber or even in their general direction.


An Open Letter to Uber/TravisK is what we're talking about here.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Chicago is taxing the rideshares? One thing that surprises me here is that D.C. is _not _going after the potential tax revenue from either the rideshare business or the out-of-state limousines that are operating on whatever electronic platform, here. Like Chicago, D.C. is run by Democrats. Unlike Chicago, we do not have even a _token_ Republican, or two on the City Council (we have had, but not now). If there is one thing that a Democrat _loves_, it is *taxes*.

Around 2001, the D.C. government realised that it was missing out on tax revenue from the suburban residents who ran sole-proprietorship or even incorporated very small businesses in the City such as vendors, cab drivers and similar. In D.C., there is a tax on unincorporated businesses often called "The Franchise Tax". The city chose the hot dog vendors as its first target. They sued, claiming that D.C. was trying to charge them a "commuter tax", something that Congress will not allow D.C. to charge. The Court ruled in favour of the Government, and, although the "fix" is now in, in the D.C. Courts, they were right on this one. You can live in Idaho and operate a business in D.C. If it makes money, it _must_ pay taxes. The City looks at a taxicab or limousine as a "business". Therefore, its owner must pay taxes. As I am a District resident, I have always paid this tax. To be sure, the Tax People did admit that they had not enforced this on the suburban residents for years, even though the law has been on the books for some time. They have since been enforcing it, although piecemeal, but, they have gotten some to pay up. In fact, I have long maintained that D.C. went to meters in 2008 and subsequently put all of these other fancy contraptions into our cars just to make sure that the Ethiopians who live in Virginia pay their Franchise Tax.

If you consider how many rideshare and limousine trips from whatever electronic platform originate in the District of Columbia every day, and, the value of those trips, the revenue potential is at least as great as that from the taxicabs. Why is D.C. not pursuing that potential revenue?

It might be possible that someone is, in fact, paying a "tax" to operate whatever platform in D.C., it is just that whoever might be paying this "tax" might not be paying it into the D.C. Treasury or General Fund.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Chicago is taxing the rideshares? One thing that surprises me here is that D.C. is _not _going after the potential tax revenue from either the rideshare business or the out-of-state limousines that are operating on whatever electronic platform, here. Like Chicago, D.C. is run by Democrats. Unlike Chicago, we do not have even a _token_ Republican, or two on the City Council (we have had, but not now). If there is one thing that a Democrat _loves_, it is *taxes*.
> 
> Around 2001, the D.C. government realised that it was missing out on tax revenue from the suburban residents who ran sole-proprietorship or even incorporated very small businesses in the City such as vendors, cab drivers and similar. In D.C., there is a tax on unincorporated businesses often called "The Franchise Tax". The city chose the hot dog vendors as its first target. They sued, claiming that D.C. was trying to charge them a "commuter tax", something that Congress will not allow D.C. to charge. The Court ruled in favour of the Government, and, although the "fix" is now in, in the D.C. Courts, they were right on this one. You can live in Idaho and operate a business in D.C. If it makes money, it _must_ pay taxes. The City looks at a taxicab or limousine as a "business". Therefore, its owner must pay taxes. As I am a District resident, I have always paid this tax. To be sure, the Tax People did admit that they had not enforced this on the suburban residents for years, even though the law has been on the books for some time. They have since been enforcing it, although piecemeal, but, they have gotten some to pay up. In fact, I have long maintained that D.C. went to meters in 2008 and subsequently put all of these other fancy contraptions into our cars just to make sure that the Ethiopians who live in Virginia pay their Franchise Tax.
> 
> ...


When I was with Uber there was a .30 cent Chicago tax per ride. I did not have, nor was aware of that "Chicago Tax Emblem" form we had to carry around. I was not aware of this form when with Lyft either. With SideCar (just gave them a shot while planning my move out of the state) this form/registering with the city thing popped up. Obviously this is now a requirement with Uber too. I see many more Lyft cars with their "trade dress" in the front window now too. The only thing that identified an Uber vehicle here before was seeing their device aglow on the dash or windsheild. Once a month you might see a silly pink moustsche.

So! They are collecting data and monitoring the amount of rideshare drivers registered or operating in the city. You are required to have (and pay for) an annual City Vehicle Sticker in Chicago for your personal vehicle outside of rideshare. This is for revenue purposes of course and supposedly to hinder the amount of cars parked all over and using the city streets. The rule with these is, it doesn't matter if your car is registered in the suburbs, if you drive it in the city, you must have the city sticker. There are alot of Uber cars here with Indiana plates now too. Watch the tickets and impounds soar! Just watch.

Everything is a problem in Chicago. I was always shocked that rideshares were allowed to operate here at all however, supposedly the mayors relative has some interest in Uber. The city is obviously noticing the abundance of rideshare cars and isn't going to let 3,000 cars be roaming around the city or parked in it without getting a bigger piece of the pie. Mark my words.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Oh My said:


> The city is obviously noticing the abundance of rideshare cars and isn't going to let 3,000 cars be roaming around the city or parked in it without getting a bigger piece of the pie. Mark my words.


I have not looked at population statistics for some time, so let me make an edge-uh-mah-kaytidd guess: The population of the Washington Statistical Metropolitan Area is something close to two million with about seven-hundred-fifty-thousand in the District of Columbia. The population of the Chicago Statistical Metropolitan Area is something close to five million with about two of those millions in Chicago Proper?

Thus, it is not unlikely that we have perhaps one thousand five hundred to two thousand rideshare cars on our City streets. It does surprise me that the gubbamint has not gone after that potential revenue, nor have there been widespread calls for it. The Editorial Board of the _Washington Post_ has always advocated higher taxes for everyone but that paper, but even it has not mentioned this source of potential tax revenue. Part of this _may_ be due to the _Post_'s owner, Jeff Bezos', being heavily vested in Uber.

But, again, some of these rideshare platform operators may be paying "taxes", just not in the form in which most people and businesses pay them. Funny, though, Chicago, Boston and New York have been more prone, historically, to that sort of thing than has Washington local (Federal is, of course, a different matter, but the Feds tend to stay out of this as it is, to them, a local matter in which they see no reason, for now, at least, to get involved).


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Simon said:


> Stop driving start recruiting. Make $200 per recruit. I have $3600 worth of recruits working now. Saw my first $250 recently. Some did not pass the app.
> 
> Why beat up your car? Recruit $200 share your driver code $5 per ride.


YOU SUCK


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Oh My said:


> You are required to have (and pay for) an annual City Vehicle Sticker in Chicago for your personal vehicle outside of rideshare. This is for revenue purposes of course and supposedly to hinder the amount of cars parked all over and using the city streets*. The rule with these is, it doesn't matter if your car is registered in the suburbs, if you drive it in the city, you must have the city sticker.* There are alot of Uber cars here with Indiana plates now too. Watch the tickets and impounds soar! Just watch.


This is news to me!  Can any other Chicago resident Uber driver verify this?


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have not looked at population statistics for some time, so let me make an edge-uh-mah-kaytidd guess: The population of the Washington Statistical Metropolitan Area is something close to two million with about seven-hundred-fifty-thousand in the District of Columbia. The population of the Chicago Statistical Metropolitan Area is something close to five million with about two of those millions in Chicago Proper?
> 
> Thus, it is not unlikely that we have perhaps one thousand five hundred to two thousand rideshare cars on our City streets. It does surprise me that the gubbamint has not gone after that potential revenue, nor have there been widespread calls for it. The Editorial Board of the _Washington Post_ has always advocated higher taxes for everyone but that paper, but even it has not mentioned this source of potential tax revenue. Part of this _may_ be due to the _Post_'s owner, Jeff Bezos', being heavily vested in Uber.
> 
> But, again, some of these rideshare platform operators may be paying "taxes", just not in the form in which most people and businesses pay them. Funny, though, Chicago, Boston and New York have been more prone, historically, to that sort of thing than has Washington local (Federal is, of course, a different matter, but the Feds tend to stay out of this as it is, to them, a local matter in which they see no reason, for now, at least, to get involved).


Chicago proper is about 2.8 million I believe but you weren't far off.

Those tax "emblem" forms have a bar code on them. The city has your VIN and address and knows you're affiliated with at least one rideshare. I give it 30 days and notices start going out to all (Indiana Uberers in Chicago too) that they must have that City Vehicle Sticker within 15 days or have their privileges be cut off immediately and face further fines if pulled over. Those stickers are about $100 for a passenger vehicle and about double that for a larger vehicle (pick-up etc). I'll bet they're about $250 for an UberBlack Yukon. The cops here have nothing to do but walk the residential streets here to ensure all cars have those stickers. They're very fierce about it. I had some very troublesome neighbors with Colorado plates. Many transients here. Their thinking is they'll keep the car registered and insured in Dad's name/address and thwart this while enjoying cheapers
insurance rates too. I reported them via an online form and mentioned they'd been living here over a year. They had Illinois plates and that city sticker within 4 days.

Yes, the city of Chicago is going to get their slice of the pie. You might see less Uber drivers or the rates will soar (surge) and you'll see less riders.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> This is news to me!  Can any other Chicago resident Uber driver verify this?


Was the requirement for that tax "emblem" form and "trade dress" recent with Uber?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Those tax "emblem" forms have a bar code on them. The city has your VIN and address and knows you're affiliated with at least one rideshare. I give it 30 days and notices start going out to all (Indiana Uberers in Chicago too) that they must have that City Vehicle Sticker Yes, the city of Chicago is going to get their slice of the pie. You might see less Uber drivers or the rates will soar (surge) and you'll see less riders.


I am assuming that the "Indiana Uberers" to whom you refer are Indiana residents who are running work that originates within the Chicago City Limits. I would assume that there is no problem with someone's dropping a fare in Chicago that originated, say, in Hammond or Michigan City. It would be similar to a cab from Evanston that dropped a fare at Meigs Field (when it was operational).

Allowing these out of jurisdiction vehicles to operate in any Major City would violate, in the letter, at least, the ground transportation for hire regulations, as most of them have the same basics, City-to-City. Most major Cities either exclude or stringently regulate pick ups by out of jurisdiction vehicles. In this area, we have something called the Reciprocal Agreement and Interstate Compact of 1947. It was, and is, supposed to do a number of things, but the pertinent thing here is that it requires out of jurisdiction taxicabs and limousines 1) to transport _only back_ to the jurisdiction of licensure and 2) to take on passengers _only_ in response to a telephone call or previous arrangement. More than a few jursidictions have carved out exemptions to this for rideshare, the District of Columbia included, but, it does seem that Chicago, at least, is going to get its and have it put into the City Treasury, General Fund or whatever you call it, there. Perhaps it will go somewhere _else_ from there, but, at least, its being paid in _is_ supposedly recorded _somewhere._

I do not know the law in Illinois, but as for vehicles in strictly private use, there are exemptions in the District of Columbia and the State of Maryland for students, military, Kongriss and those on temporary assignment to laws requiring local registration. It is a long story, but there was a time when I was a resident of New York but was attending Kollidge in the District of Columbia. As a resident of New York, I kept New York plates on my vehicle. My parents lived in Maryland, at the time, so I stayed with them and drove to school every day. Frequently, the various constabularies would question me, but, once I produced my Stoodint Eyedee, they had to lay off.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I am assuming that the "Indiana Uberers" to whom you refer are Indiana residents who are running work that originates within the Chicago City Limits. I would assume that there is no problem with someone's dropping a fare in Chicago that originated, say, in Hammond or Michigan City. It would be similar to a cab from Evanston that dropped a fare at Meigs Field (when it was operational).
> 
> Allowing these out of jurisdiction vehicles to operate in any Major City would violate, in the letter, at least, the ground transportation for hire regulations, as most of them have the same basics, City-to-City. Most major Cities either exclude or stringently regulate pick ups by out of jurisdiction vehicles. In this area, we have something called the Reciprocal Agreement and Interstate Compact of 1947. It was, and is, supposed to do a number of things, but the pertinent thing here is that it requires out of jurisdiction taxicabs and limousines 1) to transport _only back_ to the jurisdiction of licensure and 2) to take on passengers _only_ in response to a telephone call or previous arrangement. More than a few jursidictions have carved out exemptions to this for rideshare, the District of Columbia included, but, it does seem that Chicago, at least, is going to get its and have it put into the City Treasury, General Fund or whatever you call it, there. Perhaps it will go somewhere _else_ from there, but, at least, its being paid in _is_ supposedly recorded _somewhere._
> 
> I do not know the law in Illinois, but as for vehicles in strictly private use, there are exemptions in the District of Columbia and the State of Maryland for students, military, Kongriss and those on temporary assignment to laws requiring local registration. It is a long story, but there was a time when I was a resident of New York but was attending Kollidge in the District of Columbia. As a resident of New York, I kept New York plates on my vehicle. My parents lived in Maryland, at the time, so I stayed with them and drove to school every day. Frequently, the various constabularies would question me, but, once I produced my Stoodint Eyedee, they had to lay off.


I can understand the temporary tenant exemption but that doesn't apply to that city vehicle sticker requirement here. You still have to have it "if you drive your car in the city of Chicago". Technically, even if you live in one of the far suburbs and drive your car to work downtown everyday, you still need that sticker. Can/do they enforce it? Probably not as you're parked in a private garage. With rideshares now they easily can.

Not quite sure if we're on the same page but there has been a abundance of Uber cars with Indiana plates here. They are not just dropping off. I saw one with her device clear as a bell on her windshelield. She was on her way to pick a rider - in Chicago.

Anyway, relieved to be done with this rideshare crap. Always felt I was doing something wrong and my car was going to be impounded for the slightest error.
From my first week Ubering here I noticed the Uber Black SUVs pulled over frequently. One driver I saw in handcuffs. I don't know what they do (or did) but they have the green livery plates and are clearly identifiable. Now all drivers no matter what level of service are here too.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> This is news to me!  Can any other Chicago resident Uber driver verify this?


Google Chicago Vehicle Sticker.....and prove you don't live here when they see your car here all the time for whatever reason. They lose all the time.

*All Chicago residents using his or her vehicle in the City must have a Chicago City Vehicle Sticker, regardless of where the vehicle is registered. Failure to do so can result in a minimum $200.00 ticket and additional fees. Tickets can be issued every day until vehicle is in compliance with the Wheel Tax.
*


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I'll write it
> 
> Dear world.
> Uber is mean.
> ...


Forget about give. Those days are over. Just stop taking.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

The convo about Chicago is soooo off topic in this thread. 

Can ya'll move to the Chicago forum and start a new thread?


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Teksaz said:


> The convo about Chicago is soooo off topic in this thread.
> 
> Can ya'll move to the Chicago forum and start a new thread?


No.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Oh My said:


> The rule with these is,* it doesn't matter if your car is registered in the suburbs, if you drive it in the city, you must have the city sticker.* There are alot of Uber cars here with Indiana plates now too. Watch the tickets and impounds soar! Just watch.





LEAFdriver said:


> This is news to me!  Can any other Chicago resident Uber driver verify this?





Oh My said:


> Google Chicago Vehicle Sticker.....and prove you don't live here when they see your car here all the time for whatever reason. They lose all the time.
> 
> *All Chicago residents using his or her vehicle in the City must have a Chicago City Vehicle Sticker, regardless of where the vehicle is registered. Failure to do so can result in a minimum $200.00 ticket and additional fees. Tickets can be issued every day until vehicle is in compliance with the Wheel Tax.*





Teksaz said:


> The convo about Chicago is soooo off topic in this thread. Can ya'll move to the Chicago forum and start a new thread?





Oh My said:


> No.


  We're almost done. Sorry Teksaz 

So...it specifically says: All Chicago RESIDENTS.....
I'm not a Chicago RESIDENT....so that doesn't apply to me then, right?


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> We're almost done. Sorry Teksaz
> 
> So...it specifically says: All Chicago RESIDENTS.....
> I'm not a Chicago RESIDENT....so that doesn't apply to me then, right?


It's "grey" for obvious reasons. Again, prove you don't live in Chicago or have a "second residence" here when they see your car in the city daily. It won't fly.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

HaHaHa that's cool guys.

Man, do I miss being a Mod sometimes.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Was the requirement for that tax "emblem" form and "trade dress" recent with Uber?


Probably. They just started requiring the trade dress out here in Arizona too, ostensibly because of some state law.

I'm not crazy about driving around with the scarlet letter of Uber on my car at all times, especially at my real, day job.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

PHXTE said:


> Probably. They just started requiring the trade dress out here in Arizona too, ostensibly because of some state law.
> 
> I'm not crazy about driving around with the scarlet letter of Uber on my car at all times, especially at my real, day job.


There are cabs parked near my home. No way would I advertise as a rideshare driver forgetting I left that thing on my windshield. Bottom line is, the city autorities want to know who you are now too.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

BeccaFunk said:


> Just a couple of months ago, I was averaging atleast 20-25 an hour, now, suddenly... I can't seem to make more than 12 an hour. On both 4th of July, and tonight, on a Friday night. That's not even taking away taxes and gas!! So after that I feel like I'm probably making below minimum wage. How can they think it's okay to get rates to this all time low while they're still taking so much?? I wish there was a way drivers could strike because this is just unfair and no longer worth it... when just a couple of months ago this was something that was really helping as extra money to make ends meet. What happened, uber? And what now? :/


I hate to break it to you, but you were netting minimum or less when you were getting $20 per hour in fares. You don't even want to know the math at $12 per hour in fares.


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

Another Uber Driver every UberX fare that originates in DC is taxed 1%. The passenger is charged this tax in addition to $1 SRF.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Right, nutzareus, but is this in lieu of the driver's paying the franchise tax?.......or is this simply a tax on Uber or the customer?......or is this the Taxicab Commission's Government Quarter?......or in lieu of it?


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Courageous said:


> YOUR SMART


Corrected....


----------



## UberXpert2020 (Jun 12, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> No, they will send an e-Mail. "Hi, BeccaFunk, thanks for reaching out! Uber pays close attention and gives serious consideration to all driver concerns and is constantly working to make Uber better for passengers and drivers. We have noted your concerns and are working to see that they get full consideration. Uber on! Best, Ashleigh."
> 
> Since Uber has outsourced, "Ashleigh" is really Sridevi, but her superiors think that you would not take her seriously if she used her real name. Her superiors are deluded. I did not take it seriously when these generic e-Mails came in reply from US based CSRs one of whom might really have been an "Ashleigh".


-- I actually work for a company that has CSRs serving Uber in another country! I told my boss how Uber is a joke and he agreed with me. Uber could care less. This is SAD, but true!


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

Damn 93$ on a friday for 7 hours ....you are doing better than most lol, why do you guys keep driving. Shut off app


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

AJUber said:


> Damn 93$ on a friday for 7 hours ....you are doing better than most lol, why do you guys keep driving. Shut off app


Just a test......14 hours in Chicago with SideCar on a SATURDAY! $140 in fares, $20 in gas and will probably need ball joints in a 2014 vehicle because of the potholes and have to replace the tail lamps AGAIN because your foot is on the brake 50% of the time during rides. I even shift to Park and take my foot off the brake at the abundant 6 corner intersections while we wait 8 minutes to proceed. Nevermind Self Employment Tax.

Yes, why do guys keep driving? Rideshare jobs are for recent immigrants that don't want to live in a hut anymore, want to "meet new people" and "share funny stories" and don't know what a calculator or abacus is. That 1099 thingy? Try to catch them with 13 different name variations and 8 different addresses. Catch up with them? They just catch the next boat to their homeland.

Yes, "SHUT OFF APP". Sell your plasma if that desperate.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

What mileage is your 2014 vehicle that you are already out of warranty for suspension?

And what's the deal with tail lamps? My vehicle is 2008, I've had it for almost three years by now, and it never needed any lamps replacement.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

biozon said:


> What mileage is your 2014 vehicle that you are already out of warranty for suspension?
> 
> And what's the deal with tail lamps? My vehicle is 2008, I've had it for almost three years by now, and it never needed any lamps replacement.


You're obviously not in a major city.

The car was actually purchased in May of 2013 but already labeled a 2014 model then for whatever reason. At 2 years and 40K miles, it is out of the 3 year/36K mile warranty. Ball joints would not be covered under warranty, not in this market/city anyway.


----------



## Hazeces (Jun 30, 2015)

ChicagoHeat12 said:


> Dude, I'm having the same issue in Chicago. After 7 hours I cleared $93 dollars on a Friday. Absolutely no surges. I look at the rider app - way too many drivers for it to surge. This is bs


Bro, I'm having the same issue. I use to make at least 150 a day. Now I have to do about 10hrs just to even make it to at least 90 a day. Theres so many drivers now its insane. Like the area I use to camp at is now fluded with drivers. The problem is not Uber. The problem is the big mouth drivers to tell others they make good money so that they can send them an invite and get 200 bucks. Thats whats messing everything up. Smh


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Hazeces said:


> Bro, I'm having the same issue. I use to make at least 150 a day. Now I have to do about 10 hrs just to even make it to at least 90 a day. There's so many drivers now its insane. Like the area I use to camp at is now flooded with drivers. The problem is not Uber.* The problem is the big mouth drivers to tell others they make good money so that they can send them an invite and get 200 bucks. That's whats messing everything up*. Smh


I saw the flaw in that deal from Day ONE. I didn't understand how making $200 ONE TIME would benefit me in the long run when it would mean less riders and less surges for me in a very short time. Even friends who have personally ASKED if they should become an Uber driver....I've discouraged...even though I could have probably gotten a $200 referral fee. It wouldn't be a good deal for me...and definitely not for THEM either.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

What do you mean the problem isn't Uber? Hazeces Who do think pays out the $200 bucks?

It's 100% Ubers fault for over saturation of drivers. As long as a driver is able to pass along his code for new drivers, It's Ubers fault.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

Oh My said:


> You're obviously not in a major city.


 If 2.5 million population in Toronto with 5.5 million people population in Greater Toronto Area is not major, I don't know what is then. 



Oh My said:


> The car was actually purchased in May of 2013 but already labeled a 2014 model then for whatever reason. At 2 years and 40K miles, it is out of the 3 year/36K mile warranty. Ball joints would not be covered under warranty, not in this market/city anyway.


 I have 188000 kms on mine. That is 117K miles. The only things that have been replaced not due to wear and tear during its 7 years of age because they broke:

1) Alternator.
2) Steering pump.

I have also replaced stabilizer links, sway bar bushings and right steering rod because of wear and tear.

That's all. Note that most of the roads are awful in Toronto, including some highway portions.

Have you considered trying LED lights?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

nutzareus said:


> Another Uber Driver every UberX fare that originates in DC is taxed 1%. The passenger is charged this tax in addition to $1 SRF.


I found out what that one percent is for: it goes to a D.C. gubbamint fund to provide wheelchair accesible taxis. Thus, the one per cent is not general tax revenue nor is it in lieu of franchise tax or other taxes and fees. It is an earmarked tax.


----------



## nicoj36 (Dec 14, 2014)

What letters and e-mails? You need to contact your governors and the white house (president Obama) to address your concerns. Corporations dont give a crap about you ants/cockroaches. Lol sorry


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

nicoj36 said:


> What letters and e-mails? You need to contact your governors and the white house (president Obama) to address your concerns. Corporations dont give a crap about you ants/cockroaches. Lol sorry


This made me laugh a little. Obama - The White House? lol And our Government now gives a crap?? Hilarious Our Government hasn't given two shits about the American people since Reagan or maybe Clinton.

And our Governor - Governor Douchy (Ducey) drank the Uber Kool-Aid and welcomed Uber with open arms here in AZ.

As long as Uber can continue to deceive these IDIOTS in office and everybody else by telling them they are creating jobs, there is no hope getting help from them.

I guess your suggestion _*may*_ work in other markets but not here, bro.


----------



## black dynamite (Jul 11, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Send Uber a letter, I'm sure they will respond quickly and professionally and raise the rates back to a level that makes it fair for their drivers.


LOL


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

If I want tho pickup in Houston city limits or at the airports, I need to display the trade dress as well as Houston's TNC permit.

RE: an open letter in a newspaper
I would get with the group forming in Atlanta on the forum "News on new rates for UberX Drivers in Atlanta."

https://uberpeople.net/threads/news-about-new-rates-for-uberx-atlanta.27629/page-8#post-361290

They might be as willing to chip in.


----------



## Hazeces (Jun 30, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> If I want tho pickup in Houston city limits or at the airports, I need to display the trade dress as well as Houston's TNC permit.
> 
> 'RE: an open letter in a newspaper
> I would get with the group forming in Atlanta on the forum "News on new rates for UberX Drivers in Atlanta." They much th be as willing to chip in.


NYC is the same way. You need a TLC drivers license, and also plates. The reason why its like that in major cities, is because everyone wants a pieceof the pie. You have to pay TLC here for the plates medallion and taxes as well. It's all bullshit. With Uber is almost the same, the only difference is you're giving Uber the whole 20% or more, instead of it going to different people.


----------



## J.J. Smith (Sep 26, 2014)

BeccaFunk said:


> Just a couple of months ago, I was averaging atleast 20-25 an hour, now, suddenly... I can't seem to make more than 12 an hour. On both 4th of July, and tonight, on a Friday night. That's not even taking away taxes and gas!! So after that I feel like I'm probably making below minimum wage. How can they think it's okay to get rates to this all time low while they're still taking so much?? I wish there was a way drivers could strike because this is just unfair and no longer worth it... when just a couple of months ago this was something that was really helping as extra money to make ends meet. What happened, uber? And what now? :/


My earnings have plunged too, but my costs are down also. I only accept surges; usually accept all trips, see where they really are in relationship to me, and likely cancel right away. Only accept and pick up if I have a hunch it could be productive, on the way to where I am going anyway, or if is a surge of 1.3 or higher.

For example, this morning I'm at home doing some work on laptop. I went on line at 4:45, got about 15 pings over the next 2 hours, including one on the same block where I live. Cancelled all as none were surges. Surges in my area occasionally popped up, but no pings during surge time. Although I wasn't paying strict attention, I did notice pings would often happen right after a surge went off. Three hours later, I've gotten a lot of work done, but no trips were accepted and made.

We're playing the same game as the passengers: wait for the surge to be there or wait for it to go away - depending on which side the equation you are on.

If Uber wants to provide reliable, quality service, it makes sense to raise the rates to be more competitive. Thus, passengers can count a fairly consistent rate rather than chancing a surge going away; the surge may actually increase as they wait for it to subside.


----------



## mjo (Jun 2, 2015)

The problem is Uber's Uberx business model is unsustainable. They are burning through cash at an astounding rate. In order to attract riders they need to keep the cost below taxi's and be quicker to the pick up. The only way to be quicker is to flood an area with drivers. They cannot afford fingerprinting due to the large turnover of drivers. They cannot afford to have many CSRs again due to cost. Their costs of litigation and lobbying will not go away as legislators will do what they are wont to do, tap the Uber income stream for other purposes. Most states will end up following California's lead and up the insurance requirements until the current coverage gaps disappear. Most states do not allow an excess lines insurer to provide auto insurance coverage due to their inability to deal with many small claims. I find it interesting that Uber was talking about a funding raise at a $50 billion valuation that would close in June. Now they are talking about a funding raise of $1 billion solely for China which is also struggling. Travis' mindset has always been to fight a holy war with his investor's money. Investor's are more interested in making money than tilting at windmills.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

MrsUberJax said:


> We need to write an open letter to Travis & Uber & publish it in the New York Times.


I'm thinking more of a guerrilla ad/pr campaign that would/could be newsworthy. Recent events gave me a good idea, especially for Atlanta drivers.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Oh My said:


> The variations of the names Ashlay, Quartknee, Kaitlyn and Bretni are almost hilarious now. I don't take them seriously or with an ounce of respect just like a Shanaynay, WatermelOndrea, Cellphonique or Martel.


I had to reply to "Queen" the other day.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

There was a woman who had a little girl named PHE-MA-LE". I said that is such a pretty name. Where did you think of that... she said, well I didn't think of it, the woman at the hospital named her and we liked it so we kept it....... FEMALE. I said, oh dear.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

If anyone sent a snail mail letter to Uber, would anyone there know what to do with it?


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

No- but let's not lose sight of my original idea- let's write a letter to Travis - specifying certain items that we all agree need to change - and let's send it to the New York Times. If we got everyone in this forum to sign, we'd be doing pretty good. Amazingly we have some real issues - if the public understood them, we may be able to garner public support for change. It's an achievable goal. Think on it- would you help pay for a letter written to Travis published in the New York Times?


----------



## renworb (Jul 21, 2015)

If you refer your friends to drive with Uber, and they actually do it,................... they won't be your friends for much longer


----------

